# aquarium deco wood resources



## atwilson1972 (Mar 4, 2014)

anyone have good ideas or know what type of wood can be found locally and used in an aquarium?
i would buy some but they get pricey and it is hard to find pieces suitable for large tanks.
i have read several times that pine is bad. what about other types?
how do ponds surrounded by pine trees handle fallen trees in the water?


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

You need to find hard woods like Oak. If you have a local stream or river that floods annually, there will be some nice drift wood on the banks just waiting for you to pick it up. It is easy to cure and costs nothing but your time.

Before you ask, weight and submerge the drift wood in a shop sink or some sort of container. Run scalding hot water to fill. In 25 hours drain, spray wood off with hose and repeat process, only this time add about 4 cups of salt with the hot water. Repeat the next day with water olny and continue until it takes 3-4 days to notice any tannis stain in the water. The wood should be waterlogged and will not longer float. It is then ready for the tank. If you're worried about tannis coloring the water, if there is any left, just run some carbon.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I have Manzanita from my Mom's property in 2 of my tanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atwilson1972 (Mar 4, 2014)

you know i did get some wood one time at the lake and soaked it. i used bleach how ever, can't remember the measurement. 
after the bleach, i re-soaked and dechlorinated it. its been in my aquarium for about 5 or more years now. but whats funny is, until about two years ago, i had to keep it weighed down. it did not stop floating in a week.
maybe the difference was the size of the piece.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I live near many rivers and lakes and I see nice looking pieces of driftwood all the time when I'm fishing, but I've always been afraid to put any in my tank. Reading this gives me a lot more confidence... THANKS!
Question: how do you identify if the piece is hard wood or pine? Does cedar count as hardwood? Its evergreen,but very different than pine. 
Thanks.


----------



## atwilson1972 (Mar 4, 2014)

i have always read mixed reviews on cedar. most say cedar is not good.
i usually cut it and smell the cut, you'll know pine.
but are there others that are bad for aquarium use?


----------

